# Trying to get used to a new bow



## spikyiky (Jan 11, 2012)

I changed from an old 38 pro to a pro comp elite at the beginning of the year which is not as much of as a transition as you 
I experienced very similar symptoms to you and my scores dipped dramatically. 
I have spent the last couple of months playing with stabilisation. I am now holding the bow much steadier than I could of imagined possible and shooting personal best scores. 
The key for me was to load up the rear stabiliser until the now balanced neutrally in the hand. 
I settled on 32" front rod with 5oz and 12" side rod mounted low and close to the bottom cam with 16oz 
This set up initially felt unusual as I was so used to a front heavy bow but I stuck with it and it is now paying off.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I went through this a little over a year ago with mine. I'm still not as comfortable with it as my VT, but I shoot much better now than I did at first. As said above, stabilizer set up is helpful and like it or not, conditioning is also a huge factor. Take more time between shots and remember that little things like draw length being a tad too long are amplified with spirals. If everything is right, they are great cams. If not they will chew you up. Maybe back it down a little for a while until you get comfortable with the spirals. It probably took me three months shooting regularly with mine to start to like it.

I am much more accurate with it now than any other bow I've had.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

The Pro Comp is a different breed of bow. It took me a little bit to get it set up the way I could perform best with it. With the lower grip position on it the weight for my stabilizers had to be quite a bit different than my Vantage. Also, the spirals have to be set at the right draw length for the bow and for you to have the right loop length or they will wear you down quicker than normal. Another thing is how they are set up. From the time you get the bow brand new the top cam will be hitting after the bottom and it will feel horrible and try to pull the string away from you more so than once it's set up correctly. They run about 1/4 long from factory too so that may be an issue as well.


----------



## wolfman2 (May 10, 2010)

Did fight a year with my pro comp - tried everything in the book (and a lot of other stuff ) but that bow is not made for me
Its like a woman - many of them are beautifull but you can only live with a couple of them
I got myself a OK DST RENEGADE now and my scores are back to "normal"
the pro comp is far to difficult to shoot for me and not forgiving at all, the smalles error on my side an the arrow went straight into mother nature
took me month to get rid of the vibration - took me month to get used to the shock it produces and the noise and the horrible grip
My DST is silent , free of ANY vibration , forgiving , lightweight stable and smooth - everything i always wanted in a bow
Sorry Mr Hoyt - that one was not made for me

greetings

wolf


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

If you draw length with spirals isn't absolutely right on, it will eat your lunch. I'd look at that first. Spirals are a real reality check if you've been shooting pretty much anything else.


----------



## wolfman2 (May 10, 2010)

HOW do i check if my draw length with spirals is absolutely right on ??
IMHO you cant change that ? ! ? or ?


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes you can, by twisting strings. Not a bunch but you can easily get +/- 1/4" - 3/8" and your d-loop length can make a difference as well. You can pre load with the cables and bring back the limbs a little too. That's one reason many like to order them a half inch short because it's a little easier to lengthen than shorten. I also order my string 1/4" long so I can get more twists in the string to start with. You can fine tune draw weight, draw length, and let off. There are a lot of things you can do with spirals. It would be worth starting another thread I think.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

cbrunson said:


> Yes you can, by twisting strings. Not a bunch but you can easily get +/- 1/4" - 3/8" and your d-loop length can make a difference as well. You can pre load with the cables and bring back the limbs a little too. That's one reason many like to order them a half inch short because it's a little easier to lengthen than shorten. I also order my string 1/4" long so I can get more twists in the string to start with. You can fine tune draw weight, draw length, and let off. There are a lot of things you can do with spirals. It would be worth starting another thread I think.


There's tons of info on tuning spirals in the search.


----------



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for all of the advice, guys! I just put a new set of string on and will have to check and make sure the DL is exactly correct. I haven't had the bow for long at all now, but I have noticed as well that if I make the smallest error, my shot is way off, where as with my old bows, if I made a huge error, I'd still be doing okay.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Loooong story short, I was in the same situation as you, and now have switched from an Alpha Elite to a pro comp. Stick with it, once you get used to spirals you will love them. They are very smooth and the pro comp is very forgiving once you have it set up correctly. I would recommend starting with the draw weight low, and draw length on the short side, and stabilizer weight very light.


----------



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

Alright, thanks! It's certainly a lot to get used to.. I thought going from my d350 to my VT was a big change... haha


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you use back tension or a trigger or a thumb release? High holding weight is probably pretty new to you. It takes some time to use it to your advantage. Like spiky said, back weight really helps out. Also, twisting strings and cables is helpful in feeling out where the bow responds best to you. The grip takes a bit to get used to due to the skinny throat. Try a little more heel to help steady your sight picture. Overall, the bow is fairly forgiving once you get it close but draw length is pretty critical . Don 't be afraid to get new cams if your DL is a bit long. Good luck.


----------



## hoytelement24c (Jun 4, 2013)

Spiral cams really suck if you're used to a hunting can setup!!!


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Sometimes getting a new bow to feel the way we want and shoot where we are looking and be as forgiving as we need it can be a daunting task. I've had bows in the past that were just not right for my shooting style, and I fought them for MONTHS and eventually gave up and traded for something else. Oh but once you find that bow that likes you, and get it tuned to hold solid, be forgiving and shoot where you look......words can't describe!


----------



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

I shoot mostly a thumb trigger and just use my hinge to practice with. I love how the bow holds, just fighting to get used to the weight. I guess some gym time and more practice is the only way to fix this problem


----------

